# how can i pm jon shaffer??



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

/


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

His PM is off, so you cannot. I imagine if it were on, he'd spend all day dealing with PMs. Why not try to email him?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

What's up?


----------

